# Option for local delivery say up to 60 miles away



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a good hay client but it is a 110 mile round trip to her place. All my other clients are 50 miles or much less.

From looking at my numbers I have not been charging enough, using an F350 and a 27 ft flatbed I've been delivering loads of 300 bales for several years for basically 125$ a load more than loading people from the barn. My trailer is beat, needs deck, frame repairs, crossmembers etc.

I had to break the news today that the delivery cost is increasing to 300$ as I've been loosing money on every load. She is weighing her options. They have a 3 horse gooseneck that only holds 75 bales and they've gotten hay twice themselves but don't like too as it costs them too much for small loads.

I've been trying to figure out what to do. Semi's don't like our yard but can fit. Wondering if anyone uses a rollback service? They sometimes do small loads for folks, maybe I could build a stack they could winch on?

Some of the hotshotters advertise locally but she/I won't allow the loads to travel in rain/wet roads.

Any other ideas?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody there got a straight truck that does it at a reasonable cost? That would be my solution.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are straight truck rental places, and moving companies with straight trucks - not sure if they would let hay go in the box. There is a firewood guy up the road with a 20 ft caged dump, I could see if he would price delivery.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Nobody with a hay deck? The guy that move mine has a 24ft truck with a small area above cab. We go 8 high and get 420 on. When he retires I intend to buy it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've used a local rollback to deliver hay and equip from time to time....very reasonable


----------

